# My Caractere A3..



## sycam (Feb 21, 2010)

My A3 its a TDI , H&R Spring , Carbon LED Parking Sign , with the Caractere Body Kits

u guys can come to my Facebook and make some discussion about A3..^^
http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?id=1428221061#!/album.php?aid=2058354&id=1428221061

and more pics in my album..
http://www.wretch.cc/album/album.php?id=sycamsycam&book=8


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

are those OEM rims? i like them allot!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

what is this?


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

Cool!
Nice to see some A3er's in taiwan!
Wish I was there....sigh....


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i like how the caractere rear looks. wish they made a kit for S3


----------



## dfischer1 (May 20, 2004)

not digging the side skirts, but everything else looks banging.
:thumbup:


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

What I see that front, the first thing that comes to my mind is this:


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

wow! that looks really good!
havnt seen that kit yet...
im visiting taiwan for a while, and ive been seeing a lot of modded a3s in taipei, but not yours yet.
where in taiwan are you?


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

that kit really stands out on white! Very aggressive look. +1 on the stormtrooper


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

he looks like he from country side


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

looks nice. I'm impartial on the front, it kinda sitcks out...a lot like looks really tack on. I like the rear valence, and the sides are a little too much for me. 

Overall looks good, just too much going on for me.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Well, the rear would look complete with the caractere's rear spoiler. Other than that, I agree with someone mentioning the side skirts.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

grubble said:


> What I see that front, the first thing that comes to my mind is this:


This was exactly my thought. I laughed out loud when I saw your pic! Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## sycam (Feb 21, 2010)

Presns3 said:


> wow! that looks really good!
> havnt seen that kit yet...
> im visiting taiwan for a while, and ive been seeing a lot of modded a3s in taipei, but not yours yet.
> where in taiwan are you?


i work in Taoyuan , but i go Taipei every weekend~



drew138 said:


> This was exactly my thought. I laughed out loud when I saw your pic! Glad I'm not the only one.


Somebody say that in Taiwan too..>"<

http://forum.audiclub.com.tw/index.php?showtopic=73061


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

drew138 said:


> This was exactly my thought. I laughed out loud when I saw your pic! Glad I'm not the only one.


I saw the thread on Audizine and posted a similar pic. I then went to Fourtitude and saw Grubs post and laughed my ass off.  Great minds think alike. I always support mods especially when peeps spend monies. Car is definitely original and unlike anything I've seen so far.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

sycam said:


> i worl in Taoyuan , but i go Taiper every weekend~
> 
> 
> Somebody say that in Taiwan too..>"<
> ...


vortex a3 member should give sycam and us a holler before coming here, set up a meet

and yes sycam i felt n loved for the stormtroopers too:thumbup:


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

any big euro/audi/anything meets in taiwan anytime soon?
id like to check out the scene here


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

Presns3 said:


> any big euro/audi/anything meets in taiwan anytime soon?
> id like to check out the scene here


there will be a big gathering of VAG in down south tropical city called Kenting on 11/14, usually some BB would join randomly too.....other than that, every fri mid night audis have random gatherings in Neihu district near Miramar


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

HonDee-A3 said:


> there will be a big gathering of VAG in down south tropical city called Kenting on 11/14, usually some BB would join randomly too.....other than that, every fri mid night audis have random gatherings in Neihu district near Miramar


u guys do speed runs at night?


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

This Caractere kit looks sick...:thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Interesting.. the side skirt fitment looks like crap though and the paint doesn't match 100% or your car is just that dirty in the pics. I do like the front and rear but those side skirts just don't flow that well personally.


----------



## sycam (Feb 21, 2010)

update 2 pics..


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

Lamin-X and new badge?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

damn that rear valance looks hot. i wish it be more agressive on side too


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

I'd debadge it and replace it with Black Rings.. yeah I'm biased like that.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

nice kit very euro nice mods got to love the torque on that TDI .


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

xnox202 said:


> I'd debadge it and replace it with Black Rings.. yeah I'm biased like that.


X2


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

sycam said:


>


What exhaust is that? Do you have a DPF delete? Would love to hear the tone of it.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Too bad that color-matching looks really off. Not a fan of the front end or the skirts at all.


----------



## sycam (Feb 21, 2010)

grubble said:


> Lamin-X and new badge?


yeah~
u got it..^^


----------



## sycam (Feb 21, 2010)

xnox202 said:


> I'd debadge it and replace it with Black Rings.. yeah I'm biased like that.


like this one..??

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?3240407

looks awesome..
i'll try it..


----------



## sycam (Feb 21, 2010)

Subaruski1 said:


> What exhaust is that? Do you have a DPF delete? Would love to hear the tone of it.


exhaust is made in Taiwan..^^
just for good looks , no any performance on horsepower~

as i know , after 2009 a3 with DPF delete anywhere , right..=.=?


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Not feeling that kit , front bumper is way to big .


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

would that rear valance fit an 06?


----------

